# explosion proof exhaust fan source



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Can anyone refer me to a source for a good, affordable explosion proof exhaust fan for a spray booth I'm setting up in my garage?

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Afordable doesn't really work... they're all pretty $$$ an good substitute is a brushless type fan or a blower where the motor is sealed out of the path of the possibly flamiable gas.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Matt is right .....$$$*

Explosion proof motors are a whole 'nother breed of motor. But here's a link to some: http://carljbushcompany.com/xpprooffans.htm
Even at $1000 it's still better than gettin' blown up.:yes: 
Spray finishing introduces a bunch of complications. I've tried to spray outside when possible, but in in Mich that's not easy, cold weather and all. There are all sorts of environmental and insurance issues that arise if making a spray booth in your garage in a residential area. You may have to keep a low profile, but if anything goes wrong your insurance may not cover you. JMO :blink: bill


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Graingers


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

Col-Met Spray Booths

Johnstone Supply


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Holy cow! Those fans are expensive! Just a bit out of my budget. I also didn't consider the insurance angle - though if it blows up on me I probably won't need to worry about insurance :blink: !

I just need some kind of arrangement to keep the over-spray out of my shop when spraying small hobby projects. My plan is to drape plastic such that I have a 10x10x10 space around the garage door opening and spray toward the open door.

Any other suggestions or better ideas?

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

Box fan from Wally World.

I have yet to see a fire of any kind from a box fan (not saying it won't happen).

I have seen 100 fires caused by stain rags but never a fire caused by a fan.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not the best but it works*

I have a 3 speed furnace squirrel cage blower mounted on a 3/4" ply board that fits into my window opening. To refresh the air I open a window on the opposite end of the shop and turn on the blower to exhaust the air in bring in fresh. Mostly when welding rather than spraying, but that too occasionally. 

Overspray is a separate issue from clearing out the fumes. A large appliance box will contain the spray but a good light source will needed to see what you're doing. 
A dedicated spray box/booth will be better if you doing a lot of this.

A remote belt drive squirrel cage where the motor is not in the air stream will minimize the explosion hazard. A totally enclosed motor is better than an open frame motor but not the same as "explosion proof" Any spark in a vapor filled environment will ignite the fumes and cause an explosion as from a light switch or a motor turning on. 
There are lots of things to consider here.  bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I remember being 16 (27 years ago) and slapping 2 box fans in the windows while painting my car. never once considered an explosion.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Squirrel Cage Motors move a lot of air.*

As long as you are no planning on a major fog a squirrel cage motor should work just fine. You can get good used ones from Air Conditioning maechanics.
Just do like they did on boats with inboard gasline engines - start the blower before you spray and stop it several minutes after you are finished. 

I have sprayed nitrocellulose lacquer with an HVLP with a turbine in other peoples garages that had a back door for cross ventillation and never worried about explosions or fire. I sprayed it in my shop with an open flame propane heater this past winter. You just have to be smart enough to know at what point you are saturating the air with explosive/flamable fumes. Good fresh air flow is the key.


----------

